# MAC Employees Earns?



## lexgex (Oct 27, 2006)

*I am considering registering for make-up artistry courses. The school I was considering talks the big talk about the t.v. and movie industry. Well, I know that isn't that easy of an industry to get into unless you know someone. So I know there is the possibility of taking the course and then finding joy at working at the MAC counter. I've heard it is difficult to get full-time work there right away. May I ask how much they make hourly, and the perks? Benefits? I would appreciate the input and feedback, thankyou!




*


----------



## Cherri471 (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't know myself but I;m with you on that. My dream job is with MAC


----------



## ForeverPink (Oct 27, 2006)

Im not sure about MAC. I was employed as a Counter Manager for Benefit in England. I was on around Â£14,000 basic Sterling and on top of that made about Â£300 in commission each month. The girls who were working with me were on around Â£12,000 sterling basic and the commission amount was unlimited


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 27, 2006)

From what my MA told me, you start out as freelance and then work your way "up" to more hours and whatnot. Although, I don't work for them, so a MAC chica here on the site would have way better info than me!


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lexgex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *I am considering registering for make-up artistry courses. The school I was considering talks the big talk about the t.v. and movie industry. Well, I know that isn't that easy of an industry to get into unless you know someone. So I know there is the possibility of taking the course and then finding joy at working at the MAC counter. I've heard it is difficult to get full-time work there right away. May I ask how much they make hourly, and the perks? Benefits? I would appreciate the input and feedback, thankyou!



* MAC Stores are different from MAC Counters in the unspoken requirements... Usually MAC Stores staff people who have had a makeup/art background, from what I understand more pressure is put on stores to "perform" and set the standard.
Counters are a little more lenient and since they are usually quieter they can hire those with not so much experience and be able to help them and train them a little more. MAC does not train you in how to apply makeup or do it well, you are expected to know this and be able to demonstrate it on a model for the manager as part of your interview.

Depending on your skill level and what availabilities are open for job hrs you can get hired for 2 positions: Freelance or Part-time.

Freelance is a special position in that you don't work for MAC entirely, you are not a salaried employee and don't get the employee benefit (of course you can apply for a PPID card though). You are an on-call artist for MAC and can travel around to different counters and stores in your area, wherever needs help. You can basically set your own hours bc we have a pool of freelancers that we call on for work.

You don't HAVE to start at Freelance though, you can be offered any hourly amount of Part Time as well. I applied at my MAC Store in Tampa and was hired for a 24 hr a week part time position which is fairly high in hrs. They have basically 20, and 24-25 hr part time positions now. They used to offer smaller 10-15 hrs but at least in my area they are getting away from that. As a Part time employee you are offered our employee discount, and other perks, but no benefits, that is reserved for full time employees.

Full time employees are usually promoted from current MAC artists. Very rarely do they hire someone into the company and offer them a full time position immediately. And yes, full time positions are most often harder to come by bc most people don't want to leave MAC. There isn't the same turnover that there is in other retail companies, we don't LEAVE MAC but we may move around IN the company. I was offered a full time position after 2 mos of hire which is very unusual for the company. It is a company rule that new employees must be with the company for 6 mos before being eligible for promotion. Oh and full time is 30 hours a week and up, not 40.

As far as pay rate, every city, counter, and store is different.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah, what my MAC sis MACGoddess said.

Just know I can support my very expensive purse habit and I only work 18 hrs - weekends only for me though because I have a full time job.


----------



## lexgex (Oct 27, 2006)

*I guess I want to make sure that I would make more than thirteen dollars an hour, which is what I made as a switchboard operator sitting on my bum all day. No schooling, no student loan to pay off. Yet, no dream!



So does anyone know if M.A.C. artists on the average make more than thirteen dollars an hour? I would love to work at a M.A.C. store, rather than a counter. I've heard that when you work at a counter, they want you to work other cosmetic counters also. I want to be able to stand behind the product, and I know M.A.C. has a lot of good products.*


----------



## LeeAnne Kidd (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi-

Just wondering, does MAC give gifts to employees with many years of service? I heard you could get stuff from Roots-is this right?

Thanks

Leeanne


----------



## MaCbeaUtyCT (Jul 14, 2012)

yes us mac employees make more than 13 and hour.


----------



## Ariyagab (Sep 13, 2012)

It is very hard to get into MAC. You have to have a good cosmetic background. They dont just hire anyone. Even if u went to cosmetology school..you still need cosmetic experience. You will be very lucky if they are impressed with your resume. Ive always wanted to work for MAC but I started out at estee lauder..which is good because they own MAC. Then I did make-up for ulta beauty. And im finally working for mac. They do pay well and it is also based upon experience. I make more than 15 an hour. Just start somewhere like at a makeup counter in a department store. U dont need experience there.


----------



## SarahNull (Sep 18, 2012)

Hourly rate (which starts at $9 and goes up to $15) + commission on the products you sell (and depending on where you work, they vary..starts at 3% and goes up to about 5%). You have quotas and sales goals, which entail about $1.50-$2.00 in commissions per hour. You get a gratis. Depending on the MAC location, there is a class and you get free products there too. You don't make as much as you would think though. Even the counter managers don't make that much either. The makeup artists make a similar wage to the counter managers if they travel and represent the company. I think most who work at cosmetic counters love their job, which is why they do it and work for that price. I use to work as a BA and loved it because it was a lot of fun. The money is not great, unless you are an executive in the company.


----------



## antonia (Jan 7, 2013)

Did you have any professional training prior to working  at MAC


----------

